# Is FreeBSD a good platform for MariaDB



## fred974 (Jun 19, 2019)

Hi,

We are in a process to building a database cluster of 3x databases/galera and 2x MariaDB MaxScale.
I know that MariaDB MaxScale is not supported in FreeBSD so we are looking at Debian os for it.

My question is this:
Is FreeBSD a good distribution for dedicated database cluster using zfs or am I better using a Linux distribution?
How often is the port tree updated to keep the system up to date?

I am currently running a web server with databases/galera and have no issue but this project a much bigger scale so I tough I'll ask the question

Thank you for the advise


----------



## fred974 (Feb 7, 2020)

Anyone please?


----------



## Alexander Huemeyer (Feb 7, 2020)

I would create a specific testcase and try out. Thanks to amazon ec2 this shouldnt be big trouble. i think we cant tell u here.

Normally Linux outperformes Freebsd in many db related workloads, but not in everyone. I had once a project with mariadb, which performed better on freebsd. But i tested the whole stack i needed on both systems and decided afterwards. 

For databases on zfs u need some specific settings, but there are plenty of tutorials. UFS is also often an option.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Feb 8, 2020)

The last update for MariaDB was just a week ago. There's a FreeBSD Wiki for it so it's aggressively supported.


----------



## TW1920 (Aug 29, 2022)

fred974 said:


> Hi,
> 
> We are in a process to building a database cluster of 3x /databases/galera and 2x MariaDB MaxScale.
> I know that MariaDB MaxScale is not supported in FreeBSD so we are looking at Debian os for it.
> ...


What OS did you finally choosen? Any comparable expierince between Debian and FreeBSD? If you have choosen FreeBSD - how is the performance?


----------

